# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Planning for Retirement Worksheet

## alansidman

Attached is a worksheet that I developed with a friend.  It answers the question for US taxpayers whether you have saved enough for retirement.  The Input form is self explanatory.  For those of you in other countries, I am sure you could adapt this to your particular environment.

----------


## BeachRock

Looks pretty cool.  However, when I went to save a copy, I received a couple of compatability problems using it with Excel 2010.

----------


## alansidman

I think I fixed the compatability issue.  Try it now.  Replaced file in the original thread.

Alan

----------


## BeachRock

Saved without issue.  Thanks!  :Cool:

----------


## xladept

I don't see any place to enter lottery ticket purchases i.e. my retirement plan :Smilie:

----------


## martindwilson

too late i retired at 55

----------


## xladept

@ Martin - Happy Birthday(next Friday?)

I haven't retired, I just don't get much work anymore and Social Security isn't enough (boo hoo).

----------

